# what is the fastest you have had your 2.0?



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

i searched, and found nothing.
anyways, when i had nothing but an exhaust and p-flow intake, i got the car up to an indicated 127, before i had to slow down as i was coming into town (on the highway still) and did not want to fly through town...
i never actually had a chance to really test it out on a long, flat, straightaway-i don't have any of those around here that i would render really safe to do that on with no doubts of animals/potholes/etc.
now i know on mark IV's the car governs at 130 mph, and i was wondering, how fast have any of you ever went in your 2 liter? no matter what year...
i would like to know what my car could do top end wise, maxxed out with my newer mods which are GIAC chip (which eliminates governer), neuspeed power pulleys, CAI, TT 260 cam, and TT 2.5 exhaust. 
* and please, no comments on how stupid/reckless/irresponsible going that fast is. i know full well my possible consequences. when i am not the only one on the road/in the car, i do not go that speed. i like to think when i do, i am in the most control i could be in without being on a track (being as i have no local track around here anyways). i hardly ever speed like this anyways...but i am just curious how fast you guys have been.
BOT, please just post up top speed-and the mods you have.
thanks










_Modified by jettajake00 at 10:02 PM 9-30-2004_


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

i thought the rev limiter kept it under 120..?? ive only had my car up to 105 (around there) but that was just one time....its unsafe anyway no matter where you are..


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (premiersound)*

yeah the speed limiter is set at 120 unless it is chipped like mine







i went 124 then chickened out







could have gone faster though


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

125 with my old setup...uh on the track...


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (bajan01)*

After getting a ticket for 101mph, I reccomend not going over 100mph on the free way. Thanks for you time, it cost 700 bucks man and 2 points on the license.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (fluxburn)*

i really try and go slow, especially after 4 speeding tickets, but i've had it up over 125, it was between there and 130 i wasn't staring at it i was watching the road. this was done with nobody else on a really long stretch of highway with chip, intake, exhaust. either way i've heard the speedo can be pretty far off at high speeds like that though, so who knows.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know, my 2.0 is slow to accelerate so when I get to around 90-100 I'm like why the hell not... So I keep going. Fastest I've gone is 110 on the Freeway at 4 in the morning. Not a single car on the freeway... in LA! It's crazy.


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

Remember its not all about how fast you can go but "how fast can you get there"....


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (verustung)*

kinda blurry but you get the picture


























_Modified by crazydubman at 8:00 AM 10-1-2004_


----------



## #nine (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (verustung)*

I took mine up to 115mph once, didn't feel safe at the speed and slowed down... I think it'd go abit faster.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (#nine)*








LOL! He used the words fast and 2.0 in the same sentence!


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hahaha that was funny shftat6, haha good one, but nah damn crazydubman, holla at me on IM i want to here bout the pics and what went on then, yea but i have been to maybe 110, in my b13 se-r with avenir det, converted to T28 ball bearing and many many o many upgrades and lightweighted and motivational coils i have buried my needle, and the needle goes to 150 so idk how fast it was plus it was scary, but hey it was a 2.0, hahaha


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

with a chip and intake i was topping out at 125 when my rear right tire blew. that sucked......i was in the center lane of the freeway.....when boom! the tread separated.....i thought i blew a front tire, so i hit the brakes (dont apply the brakes very hard at that speed) tires locked up and sliding off the freeway i went. through the left lane, on to the shoulder, over the curb, through a 65 mph sign, and then proceeded to slide sideways for approximately 300 ft while staying perfectly parallel to the freeway. once i came to a stop i jumped out and searched my car for my phone to call a tow truck so i could get me and my car out of there before any highway patrol showed up. well i didnt win that race







......(by the way this was at 4 am on a Saturday morning) somebody in the opposite lane saw it happen and called DPS. so he got there and we went over everything and then he gave me a ticket for failure to control my vehicle in avoiding a collision. which was only $130.00 thank god......and i didnt have to pay for the sign i took out either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







it was kinda funny after it was all over.....if my car wasn't lowered i would have been rolling for about 300 ft instead of sliding sideways. it was defiantly the longest 6 seconds of my life. (everything just moved in slow motion....and it was all silent too....







weird.
P.S. sorry for the long a$$ post.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_










I've had mine up there as well, but my rpm's were at around 6,200 or so....140 was definitely within grasp, but I had to exit....


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (shftat6)*

if you want to find out then put it up on a lift so that the front tires are off the ground. Accelerate. you reach a point where either the governer should kick in, or it will just keeping going. Then keep in mind your not moving the car or on pavement or aerodynamically limited.....but it is a way of knowing how fast the damn thing can get to.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (astaidl)*

Yeah, but the highway is more fun....
And doing top speed runs on a dyno is WAY safter than merely lifing up the front wheels on a lift.


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Yeah, but the highway is more fun....
And doing top speed runs on a dyno is WAY safter than merely lifing up the front wheels on a lift.

very true, but i work with what i got. (highway patrol station near where i live and no dyno for hr's)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (astaidl)*

Actually, yeah..you live in OH. I hear they're kinda sticklers for speeders on the highway, although I did manage to go through a radar trap (guy outside his car with lazer) at around 80 mph, but slowed down as soon as I saw him (which was probably too late). Not sure how I didn't get pulled over, but I'm not complaining. Must've been the stealth Chevy Venture minivan with Maine license plates I was driving


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

great example of OHIO ---> 

stopped doing 64 in a 60 (I-71) got warning
stopped doing 24 in a 25!!!!!







in Grand River for approaching the speed limit!!!!!!! WTF!!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (astaidl)*

Geez....how the hell did I not get pulled over...it's not like there was really anyone in front of me, but there was traffic all around....


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

laser is line of sight so if they laser hit another car's bumper, you would be fine


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

In Ohio, out-of-state plates should have landed you in jail or submitting to one of the state police's roadside credit card machines.








It seems that we can agree that it's generally not a good idea to do crazy things like this. However, we also know that there is, very occaisionally, a time and place to let it rip for a mile or so and then become responsible motorists again. It's choosing the time and place that puts nobody else in harm's way and minimized our own risk.
That said, I cracked 100 a couple of times and had something left, but not enough space that I was comfortable pushing it further.
I've got a 3000 mile road trip coming up later this month, though, so we'll see.


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_
I've got a 3000 mile road trip coming up later this month, though, so we'll see. 


i am going to florida for spring break (if it is still there....) gotta love a 70 mph speed limit


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (astaidl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astaidl* »_i am going to florida for spring break (if it is still there....) gotta love a 70 mph speed limit

Be carefull on the FL highways, especially on I-95. There are A LOT of blown out truck tires right in the middle of the highway







. Ask me how I know!






















Also, 70mph is not only in FL. It is also in WV, NC and some parts of SC. Interstate 77 is a great highway. The default speed limit is 70 mph and there are very few roadworks or pot holes....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (astaidl)*

Don, if you're headed to Montana, you're all set.
I think I averaged about 90 mph through there; the van wouldn't really go any faster as it's kinda hilly and we were kinda loaded up for the cross-country trip - plus it was a minivan. There was no traffic really to speak of, and I think I saw 1 cop in the entire state.


----------



## azVDubb (Aug 16, 2004)

ive hit 125, windows down cruising on the freeway


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Don, if you're headed to Montana, you're all set.



hell yeah, ive got a picture somewhere around here from when i was there a few years ago of a speed limit sign somewhere a little west of great falls that simple says "speed limit: reasonable and prudent"
needless to say this was on the most seserted stretch of highway id ever been on, so naturally the pedal went right to the floor...wasnt in my dub though then...


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i've been close to 130, but as you all know speedos are off at these higher speeds so somewhere around that i guess


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

When I went through Montana back in 2002, the speed limit was 75 mph....although we were all doing between 85-100 mph sustained







. I think I cruised for like 4 1/2 hours straight and didn't dip below 90 hardly at all....only on some of the bigger hills that the van didn't want to go up very fast.
Scenery is beautiful out there as well.....loved driving through there.


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Michigan i think is almost all 75mph speed limits or atleast 70, its fun driving through detroit at those speeds, or higher








Hell chicago is 55-65 and NOONE does that, maybe 70 in 55 or 80+ in the 65 so i dont even pay attention i just find someone driving fast that i think i can keep up with and go balls to the wall and no worries....


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_i thought the rev limiter kept it under 120..?? ive only had my car up to 105 (around there) but that was just one time....its unsafe anyway no matter where you are..

no the rev limiter on mark IV's is 130. 
and that pic with 140 is what i'm talkin' about!


----------



## KGbabee (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_i've been close to 130, but as you all know speedos are off at these higher speeds so somewhere around that i guess

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me too!


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_








_Modified by crazydubman at 8:00 AM 10-1-2004_

OK, I like driving fast just as much as anyone. And I have a 2.0 automatic. But when I'm going fast, I keep both hands on the wheel. It scares the ! out of me to think someone would try to take a picture of their speedo at >120mph. Get a friend to sit in the back seat and zoom in or something but for God's sake, keep a hold of that steering wheel!


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

umm just for small kind information, that speedo isnt reading 120, das 140, unless u were talking about the fact of going 120, but that speedo to me is 140


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

that it be 140 it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hey crazydubman can i have your car


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_hey crazydubman can i have your car

hmm let me think







um no but you can have a ride














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

here are some pics of her 
























































and a pimp shot of her at a show








sorry felt like whoring it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by crazydubman at 2:36 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

i them wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the car is an all around nice ride


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (premiersound)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldskoolveedubbin (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

aww sheeeetttt son, do them puppies scrape the fender arches over bumps. damn well i was goin to waterfest with the chesapeakedubs(from MD) and i hit the top of my tranny at 105. i hate hitting redline in fifth but i do have to say i love how the old 020 helps me kill the hondas with 90 crank horses and a TT exhaust. o yea these are my pre-2.0 swap numbers but in the next few weeks i will be posting my after 2.0 swap numbers. stay tuned...


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (oldskoolveedubbin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bumparoo...more numbers please...
BTW, nice car crazydubman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

why cant i have your car, how bout this i will trade you, come on please??!!!!a ride would be nice, too bad i live in hawaii, hmmm maybe ill be on vacation there soon, hmmm, b/c im moving to cali in bout a year or so hopefully


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

so what wheels are those?? i like them, simple yet stylish..


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_so what wheels are those?? i like them, simple yet stylish..

they are kosei K-1's 15x8" et 32 with 15mm spacers out back. they weigh 13 lbs and with the setup i am running reach corner weighs 30 lbs. very nice road race setup. tires are 195/45/15 toyo T1-S's but soon to have some Toyo T1-S 215/45/15's for them to get rid of some of the stretch and to get a little better traction in the corners. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_they are kosei K-1's 15x8" et 32 with 15mm spacers out back.

Where did you get them from in the 15x8 size








They look pretty good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Don, if you're headed to Montana, you're all set.
I think I averaged about 90 mph through there; the van wouldn't really go any faster as it's kinda hilly and we were kinda loaded up for the cross-country trip - plus it was a minivan. There was no traffic really to speak of, and I think I saw 1 cop in the entire state.


We drove through Montana with the wife's Outback with the cruise set at 90. It was only at night that we were pulled over and simply told to slow down, as there was alot of deer activity on the highways.
My trip is heading out from Detroit to Denver, then down to Albuquerque, then back to Detroit. Basically taking I-70 out through Nebraska, then I-40/I-44 back through Texas and Oklahoma. 
I'm sure I'll find a few stretches of open road.










_Modified by DonL at 9:00 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (DonL)*

tuesday night, clip that holds the windshield molding on my mk3 broked after a 205km/h ride... ~ 128mph


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_umm just for small kind information, that speedo isnt reading 120, das 140, unless u were talking about the fact of going 120, but that speedo to me is 140

Notice I wrote ">120 mph", which means "greater than 120 mph".


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

well when u post sumtin like that it looks like its pointing towards 120 not meaning greater than, i was just stating i was confused on what u said and just was making sure you knew it was 140 he was going, no offence or beef


----------



## 99Golf20 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

I've hit about 105 in my near bone-stock 2.0 mk4... But i got busted racing a Nissan Sentra and am in the process of getting my license back.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (99Golf20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99Golf20* »_I've hit about 105 in my near bone-stock 2.0 mk4... But i got busted racing a Nissan Sentra and am in the process of getting my license back.









Damn, sucks dude.....with the steelies i can get up to 118.....with the momo's I tag 109....but here comes the turbo this next tax time....AUTOBAHNS RULE!!!!!!


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Max Speed of 2.0*










in a:










And it is a 4sp A/T STOCK















_PS: It actually went beyond 200 KPH_


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_After getting a ticket for 101mph, I reccomend not going over 100mph on the free way. Thanks for you time, it cost 700 bucks man and 2 points on the license.


Depends on where you are at. That guy in Minnesota who supposedly went 205mph on his Honda RC51 sportbike (a bike, which if you know anything about sportbikes, cannot reach anywhere near 205mph, but thats besides the point...) only had a $215 ticket!!!
I've gotten mine up to about 110mph or so.


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Noog)*

my worst ticket, and one of the stupidist thing i ever done was 117/70





























738 bucks


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Noog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noog* »_

Depends on where you are at. That guy in Minnesota who supposedly went 205mph on his Honda RC51 sportbike (a bike, which if you know anything about sportbikes, cannot reach anywhere near 205mph, but thats besides the point...) *only had a $215 ticket!!!*
I've gotten mine up to about 110mph or so.

are you sure about that? where is your source? not saying you are lying or anything at all...i just would think his ticket would be much higher than that....or at least i would think he got some time, bike impounded, license taken, or something else...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

It's been all over the news...
But, the cop obviously timed it wrong (they timed him from a plane for a 1/4 mile), because that bike goes nowhere near that fast.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (VW97Jetta)*

minnesota is not a bad state to speed in. 20 over is only $150 any thing above 30 over is $200 plus a few bucks per mile over that. And it even depends which county. some countys have a flat fee no matter the speed.


----------



## blkhothatch (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (isonic)*

I got mine to 110. It just ran out of steam.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (isonic)*

the kid on the bike was lucky because his dad is some police chief


----------



## crashTDI (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (shftat6)*

2.0's are they really that slow? i have a project one that I'm acually selling, never got to acually take her out on the highway....
wrong forum but I got my tdi up to 135mph really wish i had a 6spd, she felt like she still had more to go


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

fast? my cars not autobahn ready


----------



## digitol1 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMKIV)*

130ish!







beats my previous 120mph.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (digitol1)*

what does it really take to get that fast ... can stock engines pull that high and just need a chip or would other mods be a must.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
Where did you get them from in the 15x8 size








They look pretty good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are from tirerack. you have to call them because they don't offer them in that size for our cars. they are custom drilled for vws. no need for hubcentric rings because they are very snug with just the wheel. just call then it is the only way toget them. they i think are listed at 170 then 30 dollars for custom drill and center bore. got them from a mk2 guy and so i didn't have to worry about the custom order.


----------



## grilledburger (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

sure, its fun going really damn fast on the freeway racing, but try racing in my area... side by side on amish country roads you can hardly fit 2 cars on in the first place... hairpins and 45 degree turns, doing about 80-90 thru the dips and twists, not theres a thrill! don't forget the deer and loose gravel too!
oh... and its also nice that the closest police barracks is 2 1/2 hours away, so even if they would be called, it would take em that long to get out here


----------



## crashTDI (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_what does it really take to get that fast ... can stock engines pull that high and just need a chip or would other mods be a must.

well like I said in my post I never got to take my 2.0 out on the highway, but my TDi hit 135, and all it has is a drilled out airbox, and foam/foil insulaton on the intercooler pipes.....
and some small stuff like took the insulation out of the engine bay, lost the big stone gaurd under the engine, swapped out my rear bench with the ones out of my 2.0 becaus ethey where lighter... and thats it.....o' I also run my car on centane boost and iso heat, help it a lil....
for a 2.0 i'd say intake, and octane boost shoudl do it, whether you survive that another question


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (crashTDI)*

Hard to get past 115?? nah....
All you need to do it is ..
Chip it, upgrade the exhaust, CAI or k&n intake and possibly a bigger cam and youll be up there around 135 easily. Or atleast i would think so


----------



## digitol1 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (crashTDI)*

to get the 2.0 past 120 u need a chip, or a really really really steep hill







heh, mine is supercharged/chipped. so it allows me to cover higher speed in shorter distances.


----------



## zx6-guy29 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

120 mph on the autobahn, (i love Germany!) but there are areas that have speed limits and they love to park these little white vans on the side of the autobahn with cameras in the back. Then you get this letter in the mail with a picture of you in your car, and a ticket and bill attached!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

mine looks about the same. got it around 135mph but then my police scanner went nuts and had to pull a getaway from the fhp(florida highway patrol) at a nearby exit.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (fandfurious88)*

whats in your 2.0 crazydubman? I gotta chip, intake, high flow cat and cat back and mines barely hit 120, and that was at max rpms. You still had like 1000 rpms to go at 135!! I just bought a TT 268 cam, adj cam gear, arp studs, new gaskets, and valve springs, so hopefully mine will be hitting up around those numbers after installation


_Modified by LouderLowerFaster at 3:10 AM 10-6-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_here are some pics of her 
























































and a pimp shot of her at a show








sorry felt like whoring it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by crazydubman at 2:36 AM 10-2-2004_

*BUMP for the Textured and Cool White http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*

I think what makes all the difference is the cam. There was a post up a couple days ago about a 256 cam, from what i understand 260-266 is more low end and 268 and up is more top end.


----------



## byros (Aug 9, 2000)

Got my 2.0L AEG Beetle to 130 mph, I think it's not too bad considering the altitude is 1500 miles where I live.


_Modified by byros at 5:33 AM 10-6-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_I think what makes all the difference is the cam. There was a post up a couple days ago about a 256 cam, from what i understand 260-266 is more low end and 268 and up is more top end. 

I dont have my cam and that other stuff installed yet. And I gotta adj cam gear so I will be able to have a little control over where most of the power kicks - high or low end.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

5800rpm in 5th...that's about 113mph. My speedo said ~125 though. Car is stock on 87 gas. It took FOREVER to hit that.


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (byros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *byros* »_Got my 2.0L AEG Beetle to 130 mph, I think it's not too bad considering the altitude is 1500 *miles* where I live.

_Modified by byros at 5:33 AM 10-6-2004_

Where, might I ask, do you live?


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just adding to this, but last night my friend went blasting down a nearby dirt road at 110... in a ten-year-old Izuzu...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (BlueGTIguy)*

1500 miles eh?
Well, the international space station is 249mi above the earths surface. So, presuming you made it to that point, I'd imagine they have a Sunoco station there, and you filled up at that point. The lack of shall I say, "Useable" oxygen should give you amazing gas milage, figure less air, less fuel = more mpg...
At this point your a pretty good way into your journey however...not that I always agree with NASA, I'm going to have to agree here and say that nothing too interesting happens 1500 miles "above" the earth...or I guess to the side, or under, or tangent, it really wouldn't matter at that point. I suggest you turn around and head back to save ground.
BTW - I don't think you can clock speed in mph outside of the...sorry, you can't clock speed in mph OFF the ground. I'd like to see the conversion though, I'm sure it'd be fascinating.
Cheers on your journey, don't panic.


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_1500 miles eh?

Cheers on your journey, don't panic.

Godspeed.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_1500 miles eh?
Well, the international space station is 249mi above the earths surface. So, presuming you made it to that point, I'd imagine they have a Sunoco station there, and you filled up at that point. The lack of shall I say, "Useable" oxygen should give you amazing gas milage, figure less air, less fuel = more mpg...
At this point your a pretty good way into your journey however...not that I always agree with NASA, I'm going to have to agree here and say that nothing too interesting happens 1500 miles "above" the earth...or I guess to the side, or under, or tangent, it really wouldn't matter at that point. I suggest you turn around and head back to save ground.
BTW - I don't think you can clock speed in mph outside of the...sorry, you can't clock speed in mph OFF the ground. I'd like to see the conversion though, I'm sure it'd be fascinating.
Cheers on your journey, don't panic.

I believe the Bettle he was refering to was NASA's new Bettle RSQ. Get with it dude...


----------



## SoBo Jetta (Oct 26, 2003)

i've gotten mine to 160 KPH, it was still going, slowling gaining, but gaining nonetheless, which was when i saw the cop wave his hands at me to pull over....
you would think going 160 in a 60 zone would get you a fine or sometihng, i got off with nothing but a "firm warning" possibly b/c they didnt get me on the gun,


----------



## tanjetta98 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (SoBo Jetta)*

120... stock


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (SoBo Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBo Jetta* »_i've gotten mine to 160 KPH, it was still going, slowling gaining, but gaining nonetheless, which was when i saw the cop wave his hands at me to pull over....
you would think going 160 in a 60 zone would get you a fine or sometihng, i got off with nothing but a "firm warning" possibly b/c they didnt get me on the gun, 

Going 160kph in a 60 should have gotten you arrsted for use of a deadly weapon...holy christ, wish I lived in Canada....................oh wait thats right, no....i dont.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (tanjetta98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tanjetta98* »_120... stock









I honestly dont know why I spent all that money on my exhaust, cat, chip and intake if my car can BARELY get to 120. What did I buy a factory defect?


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_whats in your 2.0 crazydubman? I gotta chip, intake, high flow cat and cat back and mines barely hit 120, and that was at max rpms. You still had like 1000 rpms to go at 135!! I just bought a TT 268 cam, adj cam gear, arp studs, new gaskets, and valve springs, so hopefully mine will be hitting up around those numbers after installation

_Modified by LouderLowerFaster at 3:10 AM 10-6-2004_

here are the mods
ABD intake, 
GIAC chip with big cam program, 
TT lightweight aluminum cam gear, 
TT 276 cam with heavy duty valve springs, 
Autotech shock therapy 10.4 mm plug wires, 
Turn2 stage 3 poly motor mounts, 
neuspeed short throw shifter, 
Brospeed header, 
2 1/2" piping to a magnaflow muffler, 
clutchmasters 16v pressure plate and 4puck sprung race disc, 
9.5 lb lightnened flywheel, 
eurosport underdrive pully 
Stage 3 PnP head shaved and portmatched lower intake plenum and header, 
TT titanium retainers, 
autotech lightweight lifters,
Ferrea stainless Steel valves, 
ARP head bolts, 
heavy duty head gasget, 
Quaife LSD, 
3.94 Ring and pin,
ARP diff bolts,
.75 5th gear conversion,
Ported TB, 
MSD 6AL ignition 
and i think the .75 5th gear conversion is what helped out a lot. dropped the RPMs seriously but i have no power in 5th it just slowly pulls because of the huge drop from 4th to 5th i have no top end when the rpms drop to like 4k


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

120 few days ago


_Modified by VW_Sporting at 6:37 AM 10-7-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*

OK HOW ABOUT SOME 1/4 TIMES NOW!
Ill start:
97 golf k2 - intake and chip - 17.4 1/4







...wow thats depressing, soon to be in the 15's tho, NA too


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*

when i had my mark IV at 127 indicated (probably around 124 because i my car reads about 3 over), it still felt like i had a little more to go-i was not maxed out yet on rpm either...and taht was with just an exhaust and p-flow...now i have a bigger exhaust, pulleys, and cam...
i wonder what it will do now?


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (jettajake00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajake00* »_...probably around 124 because i my car reads about 3 over 

If it's say 3mph over at 50mph, then wouldn't it be 6mph over at 100mph and so on? Just checking my logic...


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (BlueGTIguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueGTIguy* »_
If it's say 3mph over at 50mph, then wouldn't it be 6mph over at 100mph and so on? Just checking my logic...

yeah, but it is 3 over at 80 though, so i would say maybe 4-5 at 120ish...maybe 6??? but i dunno...


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (jettajake00)*

How would you know if it reads over? dirve next to a friend or somthing?


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_OK HOW ABOUT SOME 1/4 TIMES NOW!
Ill start:
97 golf k2 - intake and chip - 17.4 1/4







...wow thats depressing, soon to be in the 15's tho, NA too

alright here you go. 
15.2 at 89mph with a 2.1 60ft. all NA on street tires


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_How would you know if it reads over? dirve next to a friend or somthing?

radar trailors-they are all consistent...


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (jettajake00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajake00* »_
radar trailors-they are all consistent...

Oh yea.

*MORE 1/4 TIMES*


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_alright here you go. 
15.2 at 89mph with a 2.1 60ft. all NA on street tires

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My best - 15.87 @ 86.5 mph with a 2.408 60ft - street tires, all motor, stock MK3 gearing.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I was racing an eclipse gs with intake and exhaust and I had intake and v-chip installed running on 89 octane and we were side by side at 130.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

(addition to previous statement)This was all on a mkIII obdII that was automatic tranny


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_(addition to previous statement)This was all on a mkIII obdII that was automatic tranny

Speedometer error or a very tired Eclipse GS automatic. That rate of speed in a 2.0 automatic with mimimal mods as you have listed is impossible, plain and simple.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 1:28 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm just saying what the speedo read, and I have raced multiple eclipse GS with those mods on them and kept pace.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
That rate of speed in a 2.0 automatic with mimimal mods as you have listed is impossible, plain and simple.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwJett98 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

110mph On a NJ Highway weaving through traffic
115mph on an open road
Stock 98 Jetta 2.0
except for the drop in K&N Filter and no suitcase resonator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## byros (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (VwJett98)*

ohh no....., I'm so embarrased with my faulty math....








The conversion I did was (2400meters/1.6)= 1500 miles, where it should have been:
(2400meters / 1000) = 2.4km / 1.6 = 1.5 miles.
I couldn't stop laughing and feeling more embarrased as I was reading both Pagano's & LouderLowerFaster's posts.
My bad, I'm sorry I'll be more careful when posting.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (byros)*

120mph, bumped off the limiter. The only mods engine wise are a Techtonics cat back exhaust and K&N panel filter in a cut airbox. My car is lowered though, dont know if that helped...or the slight downhill grade of the highway


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (CoolJetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolJetta3* »_120mph, bumped off the limiter. The only mods engine wise are a Techtonics cat back exhaust and K&N panel filter in a cut airbox. My car is lowered though, dont know if that helped...or the slight downhill grade of the highway

















And yet another bump for the Cool White / Textured http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









P.S. PAGE 4 OWNED
BTW, I always wanted to kno if you could buy just the textured pieces to put on NA bumpers, or do you have to buy euro bumpers for that look? Maybe ill just make my own. Ill buy some of that sprayable rubber and mask off the rest of the bumper.










_Modified by LouderLowerFaster at 1:16 AM 10-9-2004_


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (byros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *byros* »_ohh no....., I'm so embarrased with my faulty math....








The conversion I did was (2400meters/1.6)= 1500 miles, where it should have been:
(2400meters / 1000) = 2.4km / 1.6 = 1.5 miles.
I couldn't stop laughing and feeling more embarrased as I was reading both Pagano's & LouderLowerFaster's posts.
My bad, I'm sorry I'll be more careful when posting.


Feh, fuhgedaboutit. Those guys are tough customers sometimes.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_

Feh, fuhgedaboutit. Those guys are tough customers sometimes.









EY. Jou betta watch who jou tolkabout like dat. Don my ass. Um da Don round eah. Jou keep dat trap shut, o jou gonna find yourself ina new paih a cement schoes at da battum ada lake. Kapeiche?


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*

so far only around 95 here ... my car pulls real hard to there but then doesnt really see that great anything higher than that. Most of my roads are also nice and curvy so dont really want to go over that.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

143mph @ 6400+rpms in a 2.0t


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_
Oh yea.
*MORE 1/4 TIMES*

I've gotten the GTI up to 115 mph on flat ground, 120 on the downhill west of Las Cruces. As for 1/4 mile times, she runs mid 18s. Stock ABA, 4000 ft. altitude, 2800 lbs curb weight. Should run 17's at sea level. Based on elapsed time and top speed in the quarter, I'm putting 95 HP to the ground. Altitude compensation would bring that to 110 HP at sea level.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_143mph @ 6400+rpms in a 2.0t









Bastard, take your turbo shmurbo sh!t atta hea


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

i'v hit 192km/h with 2.slow on flat ground it felt like the car was still accelerating so im going to guess that it is capable of 200km/h


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxpowerz* »_i'v hit 192km/h with 2.slow on flat ground it felt like the car was still accelerating so im going to guess that it is capable of 200km/h

Im not looking at a speedo...so whats that in mph??


----------



## IsthatAWolfsburg (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

2.0 lit . 127 mph . on 287 north bound . than chicken out and slowed down wen i was zooming past cars/


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (IsthatAWolfsburg)*

mods?


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

192km/h is about 120mph


----------



## azVDubb (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*

128 only mods are a custom intake with a k and n air fliter and catback flowmaster exhaust


----------



## wallrideguy (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (astaidl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astaidl* »_great example of OHIO ---> 

I somehow got from detroit to where i work in ohio doing 25 over the whole way on the freeways. Damn those canadian casinos dragging me out of my state!


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (wallrideguy)*

What is it exactly that stops a car from continuing to gain momentum and achieve higer speeds?? Besides a governer
I know *aerodynamics* play a large role. I remember seeing somewhere that the aerodynamics of a car are measured in some sort of units ....... what they're refered to as, I forgot







In the case of the Golf, which lacks a traditional trunk, it seems to me that there would be less downforce at higher speeds thus causing the car to have less stability.
I mean figuratively, what if the engine could rev to like 1500 RPM W/O blowing up - wouldn't the speed of the car continue to increase (albeit gas burning extremely fast)??


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Aerodynamics play a huge role in speed. The reason why the car has a drag limited top speed (due to aerodynamics) is because of power and air friction. With 120-130 hp, top speed is around 120-130 mainly because the car doesn't have enough power to push through the air. I am not sure what units aerodynamics are measured in, but if you pay attention to the drag coefficient, it gives you a good idea the drag of the car.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_Aerodynamics play a huge role in speed. The reason why the car has a drag limited top speed (due to aerodynamics) is because of power and air friction. With 120-130 hp, top speed is around 120-130 mainly because the car doesn't have enough power to push through the air. I am not sure what units aerodynamics are measured in, but if you pay attention to the drag coefficient, it gives you a good idea the drag of the car.

PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*

What a quick fix, LOL!


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_
Bastard, take your turbo shmurbo sh!t atta hea 

haha sorry about that guys...


----------



## Moe2.0 (Oct 10, 2004)

115 and it wouldnt go any more


----------



## Ringking (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_










Did you run out of gas doing this?


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Gotten up to 115 on the dyno in 4th gear, still had a whole gear left, so who knows.


----------



## erkjetta2.0 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*

133mph 2.0 2000 stock other than k&n and airbox mod, my speedo could be a lil overzealous though. when i got to 115 my CEL came on and said hi


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (erkjetta2.0)*

Haha, doesn't this post just make you want to go jump in your car and see how fast you can go just so you can post up your #'s...maybe its just me


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (Ringking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ringking* »_
Did you run out of gas doing this?

you run outa gas driving the car anyway so why would i run outa gas here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can see i have half a tank right?


_Modified by crazydubman at 1:33 AM 10-16-2004_


----------



## dubster1982 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

I have been about 140 or so, i probably could have eeked out a lil bit more but i lost my nerve


----------



## Ringking (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

If i keep going that fast in my cars, I lose a lot of gas, just what i have noticed.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Ringking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ringking* »_If i keep going that fast in my cars, I lose a lot of gas, just what i have noticed.









I hate you.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ringking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ringking* »_If i keep going that fast in my cars, I lose a lot of gas, just what i have noticed.









So buy a 4 cylinder then


----------



## SCARF12 (Jun 9, 2004)

fastest iv gone was 195km in a 100km zone...it wouldnt go faster
......and then i saw the cherry's in my rear view, radar 160 in 100
....6 points $1500, court date on the 27th, ya its not fun
its not worth speeding never doing that **** again


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (SCARF12)*

my MK4, could go faster but traffic got too close
















and this is just a showoff burnout pic



















_Modified by golfzex at 3:28 AM 10-18-2004_


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*

probally helps alot with a guy holding you back


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_probally helps alot with a guy holding you back









check it out
http://www.synmoo.com/media/bruceburnout.avi


----------



## CivicVP04 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My best - 15.87 @ 86.5 mph with a 2.408 60ft - street tires, all motor, stock MK3 gearing.

With my '97 Jetta
15.96 @ 86.47 mph with 2.271 60ft - Autotech chip, cut airbox w/k&N filter, removed headlight, autocross tires, removed rear seat and spare, 1/4 tank of gas
16.02 @ 84.8 mph with 2.337 60ft - Autotech chip, Eurospec 262 cam, CAI, full interior, street tires, 1/4 tank of gas
With my broken a$$ Camaro V6
18.247 @ 73.81 with 2.550 60ft - Bone stock, intake manifold leak (which I didn't know about), 3/4 tank of gas
First run with Civic automatic and less than 1000 miles
18.263 @ 74.28 mph with a 2.653 60ft - Bone stock, full tank of gas


_Modified by CivicVP04 at 9:24 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (CivicVP04)*

Don't you just hate automatics....


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

OK, MK4 2.0 speedos have a 7% error margin. This I have verified with the help of a radar gun AND a police speedometer. (Have family in the State Po). That means if you're doing 30MPH, you're really doing 28. So...an indicated 120 means we're pushing 112-113MPH. Sorry to break up the party, but this is useful info for us MK4 guys.
Fastest with the chip installed: Indicated 128MPH (That's about 120MPH).
Edit: Page 5 owned!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*

Can your family friend verify mine then.....without getting a ticket


----------



## fiel773 (Oct 21, 2004)

*VW Cabrio 99.5*

I got a ticket for 104 mph with the top down .....
Got surprised by a CHP officer using a radar gun........I did not argue with him because I had it way over 110 and almost did not see himas I came around a large bend.
I pulled over before he caught up to me and thought I was going to get arrested for reckless driving.....and found out that they changed the laws in California. It was just a speeding and have a nice day.
I plead innocent and prepared to fight the radar calibration, etc.
I am a very lucky guy because the cop did not show up in court.
Normally they dismiss the case against you if the officer does not show up in California, but since it was for over 100 mph, the judge said he could not do that and reduced it to exceeding the maximum speed limit......a fine of $141 but traffic school not permitted.
Not bad considering that the fine would have been almost $2000 and 2 points on my record. The other officers in the courtroom were mumbling about how lucky I was.....but I was the one who forced the situation by requesting a trial.
I bought a radar detector afterwards, and the false radar alarms remind me to slow down all the time.
Bottom line is I was addicted to speed and this was what it took to get me to slow down. I try to keep it under 80 these days.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_OK, MK4 2.0 speedos have a 7% error margin. 

I've also noticed my Mk3 has error in the odometer. Get on a long highway and check the trip odometer against the mile marker signs. Probably carrys through to the speedo. Anyone know how to get a chip to correct the difference?


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_kinda blurry but you get the picture

























_Modified by crazydubman at 8:00 AM 10-1-2004_

Damn. Awesome.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (JSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSK* »_
Damn. Awesome.









thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

well ive only gotten up around 100 ... in turns though. im going to max out my MK4 speedo 1 day ... 160 . im going to need some work for it though and ill video it when i do it. there's a track day coming up at road atlanta . i might see how fast i can get it up to on the back straight if i drive it like im racing.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (fiel773)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fiel773* »_
Bottom line is I was addicted to speed and this was what it took to get me to slow down. I try to keep it under 80 these days.

I hear ya.....I'm sorta the same way, although driving slow puts me to sleep. Literally. If I have to drive slow (i.e., the speed limit) on the highway for an extended period of time, I start to nod off. I typically cruise around 80 mph on the highway, but even that does not feel anywhere near "fast" to me.....it's a nice, comfortable leisure pace for the most part.
Over 120 mph though, it starts to "feel" kinda fast....
We really need an "autobahn" over here.


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

140...the front starts to float if you don't have it lowered some...
never scared of subsonic driving


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (eurogt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurogt* »_140...the front starts to float if you don't have it lowered some...
never scared of subsonic driving









ha ha that is why the stock ecu is limited at 115


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (crazydubman)*

been right around 100 in my mk3 jetta, felt like it could do more but I was nearing traffic so I slowed it down. haven't tried a top speed run since.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
We really need an "autobahn" over here.

We have an autobahn over here. It's called the interstate. Eisenhower modernized public highways in the US after seeing the advantages the autobahn gave the German military and invading allies during WWII. That's why the interstate system is named after him.
The fact that the interstates near you have speed limits lower than you'ld like has more to do with greedy and misguided politicians looking to generate revenue from traffic fines and trying to reduce accidents without regard to their causes.
Here in New Mexico, the speed limit on the interstate is 75mph, and most cops don't bother people doing 85. Where are you going in New England that is so far away that you need to drive faster anyway? Maine? Just an example of the size of New Mexico, once I leave Las Cruces, the next city on I-25 north is 75 miles away, another 75 miles to the second one. Traffic here is sparse, and the roads are straight. The last time I made that trip north, I took a two lane for about 50 miles (it's more fun) doing about 90mph the whole way, and there were no other cars on that road.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (kimosullivan)*

holy history channel


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_We have an autobahn over here. It's called the interstate. Eisenhower modernized public highways in the US after seeing the advantages the autobahn gave the German military and invading allies during WWII. That's why the interstate system is named after him.
The fact that the interstates near you have speed limits lower than you'ld like has more to do with greedy and misguided politicians looking to generate revenue from traffic fines and trying to reduce accidents without regard to their causes.
Here in New Mexico, the speed limit on the interstate is 75mph, and most cops don't bother people doing 85. Where are you going in New England that is so far away that you need to drive faster anyway? Maine? Just an example of the size of New Mexico, once I leave Las Cruces, the next city on I-25 north is 75 miles away, another 75 miles to the second one. Traffic here is sparse, and the roads are straight. The last time I made that trip north, I took a two lane for about 50 miles (it's more fun) doing about 90mph the whole way, and there were no other cars on that road.

Thanks....I've driven all around the country (literally), and have found Montana to be the closest thing to an "autobahn" that I've come across. New Mexico wasn't that bad, although people kept getting in my way (not to mention the dust storms through Albequerque made it kinda hard to see at times). Rte. 666 was nice too, I thought. Had to pass quite a few people on that one though.
What do I "need" to go "fast" for? Driving is a perennial waste of time. As much as I love it, at the same time I could be doing other things, or I could at least make it fun. The speed limit is not "fun" (although I do stick to the speed limits in residential/city areas - there's a time and place for driving both fast and slow). Why drive 55-65 mph under ideal conditions when the road, me, and my car is capable of comfortably doing significantly more? Of course though, you look at the other retards on the road, and then you pretty much have your answer on that one. Does it piss me off that people are that incapable and clueless....yes. Obviously, I don't expect your average grandmother /grandfather to be doing 90+ mph with quick reflexes....I'm talking your average adult. I'm also talking about a setup like the Germans have...left lane is the hammer lane, and the other lanes are designed for cruising. But that's our problem here.....people are too stupid to understand that you A) move over if someone behind you is hauling up on your ass, B) the other group feel they shouldn't have to get out of the way (the people I enjoy taillgating), and C) we have the relatively small group of people that will actually move over when they see you coming up. Now granted....out west I've noticed people are generally better about moving over, but here in the Northeast....forget it. I hate New England/East Coast drivers.
The other problem is you get the other group of idiots who staunchly claim that "speed kills". If they care to examine the study that they did in Montana when they removed the posted speed limits (during the day) to "reasonable and prudent", there was a DROP in fatalities, and the average speeds really didn't increase by a significant amount. Of course, that never made huge headlines because it's not as popular to write about as people dying in a crash at 100 mph. However, people were more aware of what was around them, because they were finally paying attention to what they're doing.
Do I expect to have people zooming at 120 mph in the left lane on I-95 in CT through Fairfield County? Not with the current highway in place with the traffic volume it has. But, there are PLENNNNTY of areas in this country where it can easily be done; even here in the Northeast. Just takes driver education/training, a better vehicle inspection system, and roads designed not to be in a state of disrepair in 3-4 years (unlike German roads where they build 'em to last). Unfortunately, being profit driven, it'll never happen. Not to mention the general public isn't smart enough to use common sense anyway.
Oh well.....I'll just continue to cruise along my merry way at 70-90 mph.
BTW, in regards to Maine, I've made it to my doorstep in Willimantic, CT to my brothers doorstep in Gorham, ME in 2 hrs. and 45 minutes before (including 10 minutes of getting lost). Keep in mind my house is about 40 minutes from I-395 under "normal" conditions (60 mph or so on the parts you can cruise on), and my brother's house was around 20 minutes off the highway. I also didn't have any "speed passes" for the tolls at that time. Do the math. 








Actually....on the return trip that day (went up to help him move), is when I hit nearly 140 mph.....10 p.m. at night on I-395 between Worcester, MA and Putnam, CT. Just me and a guy in a BMW 330Ci...nobody else on the road. We weren't racing, although he'd slow down and pull into the right lane so I'd go up on his left. I'd just pull in behind him and wait for him to speed back up







.


_Modified by VW97Jetta at 9:21 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Thanks....I've driven all around the country (literally), and have found Montana to be the closest thing to an "autobahn" that I've come across. New Mexico wasn't that bad, although people kept getting in my way (not to mention the dust storms through Albequerque made it kinda hard to see at times). Rte. 666 was nice too, I thought. Had to pass quite a few people on that one though.
What do I "need" to go "fast" for? Driving is a perennial waste of time. As much as I love it, at the same time I could be doing other things, or I could at least make it fun. The speed limit is not "fun" (although I do stick to the speed limits in residential/city areas - there's a time and place for driving both fast and slow). Why drive 55-65 mph under ideal conditions when the road, me, and my car is capable of comfortably doing significantly more? Of course though, you look at the other retards on the road, and then you pretty much have your answer on that one. Does it piss me off that people are that incapable and clueless....yes. Obviously, I don't expect your average grandmother /grandfather to be doing 90+ mph with quick reflexes....I'm talking your average adult. I'm also talking about a setup like the Germans have...left lane is the hammer lane, and the other lanes are designed for cruising. But that's our problem here.....people are too stupid to understand that you A) move over if someone behind you is hauling up on your ass, B) the other group feel they shouldn't have to get out of the way (the people I enjoy taillgating), and C) we have the relatively small group of people that will actually move over when they see you coming up. Now granted....out west I've noticed people are generally better about moving over, but here in the Northeast....forget it. I hate New England/East Coast drivers.
The other problem is you get the other group of idiots who staunchly claim that "speed kills". If they care to examine the study that they did in Montana when they removed the posted speed limits (during the day) to "reasonable and prudent", there was a DROP in fatalities, and the average speeds really didn't increase by a significant amount. Of course, that never made huge headlines because it's not as popular to write about as people dying in a crash at 100 mph. However, people were more aware of what was around them, because they were finally paying attention to what they're doing.
Do I expect to have people zooming at 120 mph in the left lane on I-95 in CT through Fairfield County? Not with the current highway in place with the traffic volume it has. But, there are PLENNNNTY of areas in this country where it can easily be done; even here in the Northeast. Just takes driver education/training, a better vehicle inspection system, and roads designed not to be in a state of disrepair in 3-4 years (unlike German roads where they build 'em to last). Unfortunately, being profit driven, it'll never happen. Not to mention the general public isn't smart enough to use common sense anyway.
Oh well.....I'll just continue to cruise along my merry way at 70-90 mph.
BTW, in regards to Maine, I've made it to my doorstep in Willimantic, CT to my brothers doorstep in Gorham, ME in 2 hrs. and 45 minutes before (including 10 minutes of getting lost). Keep in mind my house is about 40 minutes from I-395 under "normal" conditions (60 mph or so on the parts you can cruise on), and my brother's house was around 20 minutes off the highway. I also didn't have any "speed passes" for the tolls at that time. Do the math. 








Actually....on the return trip that day (went up to help him move), is when I hit nearly 140 mph.....10 p.m. at night on I-395 between Worcester, MA and Putnam, CT. Just me and a guy in a BMW 330Ci...nobody else on the road. We weren't racing, although he'd slow down and pull into the right lane so I'd go up on his left. I'd just pull in behind him and wait for him to speed back up







.

_Modified by VW97Jetta at 9:21 PM 10-22-2004_


Im not gonna lie, I didnt read a word of that. Its just....intimidating


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (LouderLowerFaster)*

VW97Jetta, I saw you on 395 today. You were goin' south by exit 79. May I say that your car looks HOT whizzing by!


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (mk4_2.ho)*

115 tonight ... top end doesnt pull at all .. planning on fixing that though!


----------



## joyride (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (Impulse333)*

* All speeds gauged off stock speed-o-meter *
I had a Mk 3 Jetta Wolfsburg automatic, I got it just over 135mph STOCK... the kicker being this... I was going downhill off a mountain from Flagstaff back to Phoenix, and yes, it rev limited (which is crazy if you've never experienced that before). My new 2000 Jetta GL has taken me up to 120 a couple of times, but it's lowered and I have LOTS of suspension work. Handles like a dream. It has alot of miles though and needs a little TLC($) before I'll take it any faster than that. Broken cars are no fun. I live west of Phoenix AZ, the I-10 is long and boring all the way to LA. 75mph limit and cops are few and far between. Not to mention MANY other places to top end. Radar makes ALL the difference out here.








*DISCLAIMER*
** "Joyride," does not condone street racing or other illegal activites**



_Modified by joyride at 6:38 AM 10-24-2004_


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (joyride)*

well put guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you know whats up dana. so when you coming down to cali so i can take you for a ride in the twisties?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_VW97Jetta, I saw you on 395 today. You were goin' south by exit 79. May I say that your car looks HOT whizzing by!

Was it at like 6 am or so Friday morning?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*

I'd like to go to CA next summer, but that'll probably have to wait a year as I'm kinda broke at the moment...


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

my speedo stops a 120(older gti) i passed that in 4th gear ..
ill have to ask the supra i was whoooopin on 95 how fast i was going
but he was like 5 cars back and 10mph to slow....
if some one will host them i have some 70 mph burnout vids that are real short bursts..


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

i have a road very close to my house that reminds me soo much of the mountains. the roads are highly banked and there is a nice elevation difference. well on my car i have better tires up front and balder ones in the back,ive been trained to take slides and when the back end comes out i know how to compensate for it. well I went deep in one of the turns last night with a buddy of mine in the car and the back end came out and help the drift through the turn and grabbed 3rd ( i was in 2nd) at the end of the turn with him going crazy cause i was doing that in a FWD car. anyone ever done this? hahaha kind of a freak thing but it was fun as crap.!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*

Looks like we have a Johnny Jr. on our hands...


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81 vw pickup* »_
if some one will host them i have some 70 mph burnout vids that are real short bursts..

now that is something i would like to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
someone host them


----------



## GTIgina (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

ive only owned gti for little over a month now and i took it out to gurnee, ill on i-94 got it up to about 135 before the fuzz buster started chirppin and it felt like the car was floating since the car is bone stock and not lowered or anything


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTIgina)*

Whats up, I have a '94 dr golf no mods yet, and have gone about 108mph coming from NJ on 1&9 around 2am. my RPM's were over 5k i think. i peeped it quick ,had to watch where im going. I was with my boy who has a '93 SLC Corrado. He was chilling next to me around the 110 mark,then took off to about 125-130. It was fun ,lil stupid , but its all good.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

I did my 135 mph run on a stock suspension as well - car actually felt very planted in corners compared to what I was expecting (took a few curves at 120 mph); did not get that "light" feeling....although you could tell it wasn't exactly a "performance" setup.
Shine suspension is totally different - car is rock solid at any speed, and cruising on the highway at any speed is rather effortless. 


_Modified by VW97Jetta at 9:06 AM 10-24-2004_


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
in regards to Maine, I've made it to my doorstep in Willimantic, CT to my brothers doorstep in Gorham, ME in 2 hrs. and 45 minutes before 

back in august i drove from my house in Hebron (yes hebron, don't blink, you'll miss it) to new londonCT in a touch under 3 hours. i had to catch up to my buddy that left around 1/2 hour before me. i ended up catching up to him right in new london. i'm not sure how fast that adverages out to but i know at one point i was goin at what i thought was a good speed and happened to look to my left and i see a cop passing me. needless to say i was


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (Fatboi)*

Not too shabby - you probably drove around 35 miles further, but Willimantic is much further off the highway than New London, so it probably averages out to be fairly similar speeds.....
I know I don't think I dropped below 90 mph other than for the tolls on I-95 in Maine. Had some hot chick in an Eclipse who was also from CT to share the leading/following duties with.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*

Actually, yes, I think it was that early, but I can't remember. Either way, I've seen your car around (I go to school at ECSU), and it's beautimous.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (mk4_2.ho)*

My car:
98 Jetta Wolfsburg 5-spd
Mods:
TT Chip
K&N - Swisscheese Box
TT Cat back exhaust
Dyno:
108hp-122ft/lbs
Top speed:
138mph (flat ground)

Didn't dare go faster because of the speed rating on my tires. The onramp near where my parents live I can hit 100mph before I get on the interstate, but its slow after that because its a steady uphill to a HUGE downhill.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My car:
98 Jetta Wolfsburg 5-spd
Mods:
TT Chip
K&N - Swisscheese Box
TT Cat back exhaust
Dyno:
108hp-122ft/lbs
Top speed:
138mph (flat ground)

Didn't dare go faster because of the speed rating on my tires. The onramp near where my parents live I can hit 100mph before I get on the interstate, but its slow after that because its a steady uphill to a HUGE downhill.

My A$$ you hit 138mph on flat ground with only those mods. I have those mods plus a high flow cat and mine barely hits 120mph. Not possible unless theres somthing your not telling us, like your car has 2 extra cylinders or no interior.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81 vw pickup* »_
if some one will host them i have some 70 mph burnout vids that are real short bursts..

please somebody host these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joyride (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_
My A$$ you hit 138mph on flat ground with only those mods. I have those mods plus a high flow cat and mine barely hits 120mph. Not possible unless theres somthing your not telling us, like your car has 2 extra cylinders or no interior.

I don't know man, my 98 wolfsburg was a stock automatic, I pushed it just past 135mph on a nice long downhill. The governor kicked in and shut me down. I do believe the downhill was the only reason I got it that fast though.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (joyride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joyride* »_
I don't know man, my 98 wolfsburg was a stock automatic, I pushed it just past 135mph on a nice long downhill. The governor kicked in and shut me down. I do believe the downhill was the only reason I got it that fast though.









Now your going downhill? And you shouldnt have a governor with that TT chip in there...


----------



## TXJettaIV (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (LouderLowerFaster)*

OK...an update for me..on may way home the other day i was running with a nice new 1.8T next to me...don't think he was a regular to the way I allways drive home..at least I've never senn him, anyway, I figured it was time to have some fun and he looked like he was up for it so it ws catch me if you can time.. So I took off like I usualy do he sped up and caught up with me so I layed it to the floor like usual headed for top speed...and BUH BIE.. I topped out at 130 that day and left him way behind...he caught up to me in a town down the road further and we rolled down windows and he asked if I had a GLI or somithing..but I said nope just my 2.slow....I figure she has a malfunction of somekind since her CEL came on when I put the new air filter in... If anybody has an idea as to why my top end has expanded due to the CEL coming on comments are welcome. 
NO MODS YET just runnin Dunlop 205/55R15s on VW Mambos


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (TXJettaIV)*

Your stock 2.0L is faster than a 1.8T? Ummmmmm......no.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_Actually, yes, I think it was that early, but I can't remember. Either way, I've seen your car around (I go to school at ECSU), and it's beautimous.

Ahhhhhh....ok. Your car isn't beige, is it...


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*

the fastest I had my stock 2.0 was 125mph
the fastest I have had the 2.0t so far was 140mph
as soon as i get new front wheel bearings and a chip for my computer
I't should be more


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (pqgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pqgti* »_the fastest I had my stock 2.0 was 125mph
the fastest I have had the 2.0t so far was 140mph
as soon as i get new front wheel bearings and a chip for my computer
I't should be more

sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Your stock 2.0L is faster than a 1.8T? Ummmmmm......no.


um yeah are you sure he was racing you? not saying it wasn't a good race but i pull low 15's in the 1/4 and my friends 1.8t 20th still pulls on me a bit. so i am going to have to say that he wasn't racing


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

VW97, nope, I have a silver 2.0 Jetta. Look for the clear sidemarkers/disabled DRLs.







Occasionally, you'll see an Alaska Green 1.8T with chrome 18s. That's my g/f's and I drive it on occasion.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*

Ok...will keep my eyes peeled....


----------



## kyle2 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

my fastest is 115 on flat ground and i figured that was enough. dont need to push it too far. oh that was around 5k rpm in 5th


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (kyle2)*

between 120-125mph (needles up







) on i75 with some guys in a galant next to me















until the state trooper pulled them over... i sure as hell slowed down
moral of the story: pay attention to the road!!


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

TO the get RACING the 1.8T The driver of the 1.8 was messing with you. IN autocross you could maybe beat his time, but come on now not on the freeway. On a straight you've been beat. This is the purpose of turbo. Personally I've done 120. THe governor will hold you there until you remove the chip. After suspension chip headers, cam cam gear, underdrive pulley and some other stuff then we'll see. Play it safe guys.


----------



## banksjetta (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

You want to see a fast 2.0l check out my car. I got it up to 140mph with out the nitrous boost. Plus i run in the low 15s in the 1/4 mile a few more upgrades and ill hit 14s


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Cabrio 99.5 (TXJettaIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXJettaIV* »_OK...an update for me..on may way home the other day i was running with a nice new 1.8T next to me...don't think he was a regular to the way I allways drive home..at least I've never senn him, anyway, I figured it was time to have some fun and he looked like he was up for it so it ws catch me if you can time.. So I took off like I usualy do he sped up and caught up with me so I layed it to the floor like usual headed for top speed...and BUH BIE.. I topped out at 130 that day and left him way behind...he caught up to me in a town down the road further and we rolled down windows and he asked if I had a GLI or somithing..but I said nope just my 2.slow....I figure she has a malfunction of somekind since her CEL came on when I put the new air filter in... If anybody has an idea as to why my top end has expanded due to the CEL coming on comments are welcome. 
NO MODS YET just runnin Dunlop 205/55R15s on VW Mambos

There's no way a stock MK4 2.0 does 130 - not a chance in hell - the gearing won't let it.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (banksjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banksjetta* »_You want to see a fast 2.0l check out my car. I got it up to 140mph with out the nitrous boost. Plus i run in the low 15s in the 1/4 mile a few more upgrades and ill hit 14s

CrazyDubMan runs a 15.2 without FI. Now thats a fast dub. Remove your SC and try running that.


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*

Back on topic, blew by a civic today. With exhaust an other stuff. Hatch and weight reduction. Wife was in the car. He pull passed me coming down the on ramp which is how it started, and then he started to gun it. My wife said no I said yes, I gunned it back to third was right next to him then left him to eat my dust kept pulling to about 85














. He wanted to weave through traffic, but it was over right there.







Have hell whenever my wife is in the car though. She says I'm not getting any of something ??? hmmm I dunno. Anyway I thought it was a girl cuz of the curly hair in that civic but turns out it was a guy. He was pissed, so he raced off at like 125 and up. Meah, whatever. We know who got their feelings hurt.







Heavy car, light car, still no comparison.


_Modified by The Rice Cooker at 3:49 PM 11-2-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (The Rice Cooker)*

My uninstalled parts list just keeps expanding. Im up to TT 268 cam, TT v. springs, TT adj gear, GIAC 268 chip, new gaskets, ARP studs, and I just bought Will's P&P'd ABA head with some titanium springs and retainers and a neuspeed 268 cam for the redonculous price of $350. Ill post up my new top speed around x-mas vaca after installation







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*

had it up to around 118 .... still little left but it wasnt really pulling that great but i love the feel of even almost stock suspension how it feels race car like over bumps goin down the highway.
once i have more than an intake and exhaust . ill see what else she can do. haven't lost a race ... even beat a prelude which was surprising. but then again it was a honda ... not much to brag about


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

I hadn't noticed before but my rev limiter kicked in at 5000 rpms today. I was really surprised. Need that GIAC, to fix that...







But yeah, on the highway, you'll beat a Prelude. I lost to a Prelude and an integra at the same time from a light once though, this was my fault, way too many miles on the oil, bad launch, bad timing for shifts. I know much better now though.







Haven't taken on a car and lost in a while.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (The Rice Cooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_I hadn't noticed before but my rev limiter kicked in at 5000 rpms today. I was really surprised. Need that GIAC, to fix that...







But yeah, on the highway, you'll beat a Prelude. I lost to a Prelude and an integra at the same time from a light once though, this was my fault, way too many miles on the oil, bad launch, bad timing for shifts. I know much better now though.







Haven't taken on a car and lost in a while.

yea i race an Integra LS 2wice, exhuast and intake on him, and lost first then took him a car length the 2nd time. It was bout a 1/4.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_had it up to around 118 .... still little left but it wasnt really pulling that great but i love the feel of even almost stock suspension how it feels race car like over bumps goin down the highway.
once i have more than an intake and exhaust . ill see what else she can do. haven't lost a race ... even beat a prelude which was surprising. but then again it was a honda ... not much to brag about

How does an "almost stock" suspension feel "race-car like" over bumps going down the highway? There is no comparison to my old stock suspension and the Shine setup I'm running. Loose and spongy isn't exactly "race-car like".
The Prelude obviously wasn't trying.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (The Rice Cooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_Back on topic, blew by a civic today. With exhaust an other stuff. Hatch and weight reduction. Wife was in the car. He pull passed me coming down the on ramp which is how it started, and then he started to gun it. My wife said no I said yes, I gunned it back to third was right next to him then left him to eat my dust kept pulling to about 85














. He wanted to weave through traffic, but it was over right there.







Have hell whenever my wife is in the car though. She says I'm not getting any of something ??? hmmm I dunno. Anyway I thought it was a girl cuz of the curly hair in that civic but turns out it was a guy. He was pissed, so he raced off at like 125 and up. Meah, whatever. We know who got their feelings hurt.







Heavy car, light car, still no comparison.

_Modified by The Rice Cooker at 3:49 PM 11-2-2004_

Take it to the track and stop driving like an idiot on the road.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Take it to the track and stop driving like an idiot on the road.









Do you drive a 2.0? If you do you'd know how long it takes to actually get to 120. They dont make tracks long enough, and if they did they'd have to label them an interstate.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*

ohhh boy, i'd say this threads on its last legs


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_Do you drive a 2.0? If you do you'd know how long it takes to actually get to 120. They dont make tracks long enough, and if they did they'd have to label them an interstate.

Yes I drive a 2.0 and 120 is achievable easily, the behavior he describes is stupid, so shut your piehole.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*

actually yes the prelude was trying because he was running so high rpm's and so close to my rear bumper i couldnt see his headlights and my ear drums were about to blow! he pulled beside me because he was in his power band and once i got in mine i easily ran with him and then passed him through a turn .
i have stock H&R springs , but i was talking about the planted feel at that speed. and how comfortable it feels in a VW. great engineering on vw's part. but if you cant beat a honda ... you must suck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or maybe it's because im a semi-pro driver ???? nnaaa couldnt be!








go have a







and chill.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

Here's how my newest top speed was achieved on a bare road with no one it going both ways. That's right, NO traffic for 7 miles in all directions. That, and a friend in their car on either end of the road with walkies/cell phones. That's the safety/po factor taken care of right thurr. Next, I made sure my gas light was on (this to eliminate the extra 75 lbs. a full tank brings). The gas in it was 3.5 gallons of 100 octane from Sunoco. Driving to the road, I gave my vehicle a one-over, making sure my brakes were warmed up, no lights were out, no idiot lights on (except for gas







), that sort of thing. You don't want to find out your brakes are shot at 120+, esp. when there's a slight downhill grade.
I should let y'all know I now have a upsolute chip and GHL intake in the car. The intake played a key role that night as it was like 35 degrees out.
Moral of the story: It's more fun when you have like 10 miles to do it (and prolly safer I'm guessing).


----------



## melbournefljetta (May 25, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (jettajake00)*

I have had mine up to 122 before my brother started complaining that I was driving too fast. It's quick up to 115 but after that it takes to long. I only had a CAI running on flat Orlando I-4 north of Disney and it didn't seam to want to go much faster than that.


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Take it to the track and stop driving like an idiot on the road.









Wait a minute... I'm an idiot for driving 85 mph on the road. FYI, trailer trucks drive past me when I go that fast. I didn't say I was doing 125. If you read carefully you'll see that I said he wanted to weave through traffic. Then I said he went up to 125, which is why when I was crusing he came blowing by around 125. Read before you call people idiots. Otherwise you end up being the idiot. Remember this old old old saying. It's better to be quiet and be though a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt. Callin me an idiot for driving 85


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_
or maybe it's because im a semi-pro driver ???? nnaaa couldnt be!










Prove it. 
And also, let's take a stock, base model, 2001 Prelude for instance. It's around 2,900 pounds and has 200HP with 156 ftl/lbs of torque stock. You're driving a stock MKIV, correct? Since you're a "semi pro" driver as you keep touting, you should know alllllll about power to weight ratio. His is better than yours. And unless you two dumbasses were racing on a backroad with some sharp curves trying to go side by side.....you aren't going to magically "blow him away" on a highway curve.



_Modified by VW97Jetta at 9:54 AM 11-5-2004_


----------



## Tbird 1.8+ (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (VW97Jetta)*

my 92 jetta 1.8 8v 








jsut about 200 km's / 120 mph


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (The Rice Cooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_ Back on topic, blew by a civic today. With exhaust an other stuff. Hatch and weight reduction. Wife was in the car. He pull passed me coming down the on ramp which is how it started, and then he started to gun it. My wife said no I said yes, I gunned it back to third was right next to him then left him to eat my dust kept pulling to about 85 . He wanted to weave through traffic, but it was over right there. Have hell whenever my wife is in the car though. She says I'm not getting any of something ??? hmmm I dunno. Anyway I thought it was a girl cuz of the curly hair in that civic but turns out it was a guy. He was pissed, so he raced off at like 125 and up. Meah, whatever. We know who got their feelings hurt. Heavy car, light car, still no comparison.

Lets see here - Civic blew by, it starts there when he passes you, then you ask wife for permission and pass him back. So because an idiot with a tastlessly modified car passes you, you have to accelerate and pass him to prove you are fast? or to prove you are manly?? *This is what makes you the idiot.*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_Wait a minute... I'm an idiot for driving 85 mph on the road. FYI, trailer trucks drive past me when I go that fast. I didn't say I was doing 125. If you read carefully you'll see that I said he wanted to weave through traffic. Then I said he went up to 125, which is why when I was crusing he came blowing by around 125. Read before you call people idiots. Otherwise you end up being the idiot. Remember this old old old saying. It's better to be quiet and be though a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt. Callin me an idiot for driving 85









Now you look like the idiot twice, very well done I am impressed.



_Modified by WolfGTI at 10:44 AM 11-5-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Lets see here - Civic blew by, it starts there when he passes you, then you ask wife for permission and pass him back. So because an idiot with a tastlessly modified car passes you, you have to accelerate and pass him to prove you are fast? or to prove you are manly?? This is what makes you the idiot.


I think I speak for the majority of Dubbers when I say that when a "tastelessly modded" Civic flies by like he's the ****, I enjoy proving him wrong. So I guess Im an idiot too.


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*

If you were there and saw how he almost ran me over which is needless to mention you would've been pissed too. You now have 2 options. 1 either flip him off, and be violent, or 2. surprise him and show him that his wanna be race car with no passenger or rear seats with tires almost rubbing, because susp is so low, and muffler he bought off ebay, isn't really all that. I didn't ask my wife for permission either. She just knows I can't stand a certain type of driver. I just gave the car some gas and went by him since our cars are deceivingly quick to many of these types of drivers. Especially with no exterior modifications. I'm not an idiot for any of your reasons, you're not a very got basher, maybe try a new hobby...








What I do on the road and how fast I drive is nothing. I'm a safe driver. If you're a cop give me a ticket... I'm not a speeder... so whatever floats your boat man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For the guy who said the 2000 prelude thing. No way in hell would I ever toy with a car, like that, the prelude and integra I toyed with with 94 and 97 respectively. No VTEC. I don't dive into water when I know I can swim. Just like you know to stay away from turbos and VRs.
I did see a nice lookin' 2.0. He was comin up behind me fast, but since it was a dub I got out of the way and when he went by he gave me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Hopefully you can stop trying to argue. I just don't see the point of internet arguing.








Have a good day.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (The Rice Cooker)*

defintion: semi- pro driver; Completed all the classes and paperwork to be considered a professional driver but has not competed in a pro. classified event.
my jetta is not stock ... dont speculate.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

147mph at 6800rpm.... An A4 had difficulties keeping with me.... that is with a Neuspeed S/C cam intake exhaust, and a kickass suspension and some other toys......ohh and not to mention "VALENTINE 1 RADAR DETECTOR" Buy one, they are worth the $400.... The Gear ratio is the only reason I backed off. I love the final Drive, however, I need a sixth gear. ANyone else agree or have done the conversion? or even changed their final drive.


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (Kojak27)*

this thread started out dumb and it seems to be like its ending dumb....








Who care anyone can say anything on the internet. Ill sum things up for ya.
Stock 2.0l - max speed 115 -downhill 120
Dont argue if you arnt chipped your not going any faster than that.
The only way your going faster than that is if your car is on a flat bed going faster than 120








But i did have my stock 2.0 up to 220 one night.....
but i was sleeping


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_
But i did have my stock 2.0 up to 220 one night.....
but i was sleeping









I had a dream one night that I went out drifting with my friends. They all had 240sx's and I had my FWD Golfand I was drifting like a SOB. We were doing it on a beach too...... yea I dunno


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_
my jetta is not stock ... dont speculate.

Mod list, please.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (VW97Jetta)*

Rims , tires , H&R sport springs , full intake up to throttle body , altered MAF , polished throttle body , polished intake manifold , exhaust , race fluids , VR6 race clutch , 16v pressure plate , G60 lightened and balanced Flywheel, 4.25 gear and soon to have an Audi TT shift linkage because my linkage busted going down the road. oh


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

oh ya forgot ... light weight top end pieces too in the valvetrain.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

and car ways 2650 completely empty .... and how you ask? carbon fiber hood , fiber glass fenders , fiber glass front bumper , undercarriage has lightened pieces , light weight core support with light weight radiator by Griffin with light weight fans ( stock ones are heavy as a mo fo!)


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

Haha, the 4.24 (4.25) is STOCK on our cars! Nice try...now, if you had said 3.94... Also, to whoever said [email protected], 6800 in a MK4 is actually ~135. 70MPH actual is 3600RPM.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (mk4_2.ho)*

no not in the tranny im running.... my car isnt actually an MK4 it's pieces of both MK3 and MK4 . that is why some mechanics wont touch the car . my car came stock with a 3.96 gear and when the tranny was out i put in the 4.25 .. haha YA REAL FUNNY!


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

but if you just wont to keep argueing as to what my car has go for it when you've never seen it . ill let you win and automatically say your correct and im wrong because unlike some people on here i have a life and i really dont care if you dont believe me. it wont change my life in any way shape or form.

so chill man and have a







and if you dont drink then go study up on your VW knowledge so you can prove others wrong down the road that just like me , DONT CARE.

and your gona ask what tranny? out of an older 2.0 car . all the info. you need to know 


_Modified by Impulse333 at 4:40 AM 11-7-2004_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_Rims , tires , H&R sport springs , full intake up to throttle body , altered MAF , polished throttle body , polished intake manifold , exhaust , race fluids , VR6 race clutch , 16v pressure plate , G60 lightened and balanced Flywheel, 4.25 gear and soon to have an Audi TT shift linkage because my linkage busted going down the road. oh 

Rims, tires - not a speed adder. 
H&R sport springs - not a speed adder.
polished TB - maybe 1hp extra
polished intake and exhaust - with no headwork or porting ? worthless
race fluids - makes wallet lighter - thus car accelerates faster
VR6 race clutch and 16V pressure plate - not compatible different size.
G60 flywheel lightened and balanced - some acceleration help - but again not with the clutch and pp you have listed.
4.25 gear - stock on 2.0L MK4's - helps acceleration not top end








Nice mods - obviously chosen by a semi pro


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*

WOW a lot of people with "little Guy Syndrome" GET THE**** over it....and act like adults.... Why does everyone need to feel like they are in competition with one another. it's.....well....pathetic


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Rims, tires - not a speed adder. 
H&R sport springs - not a speed adder.
polished TB - maybe 1hp extra
polished intake and exhaust - with no headwork or porting ? worthless
race fluids - makes wallet lighter - thus car accelerates faster
VR6 race clutch and 16V pressure plate - not compatible different size.
G60 flywheel lightened and balanced - some acceleration help - but again not with the clutch and pp you have listed.
4.25 gear - stock on 2.0L MK4's - helps acceleration not top end








Nice mods - obviously chosen by a semi pro























Pretty much.....no way in hell his car is quicker putting down a cool 102WHP or so than a Prelude probably putting down around 170+WHP. Granted, his car might be 200lbs lighter, but then that would only be like 112WHP compared to the Preludes 170+WHP with weight being equal.
Sorry Impulse....the guy is either THE WORST driver on earth, shifted accidentally from 2nd to 5th, or wasn't trying.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (VW97Jetta)*

called toque my friend ... hp sounds cool in a bar but torque is what truely moves you . besides knowing that car he had a ton of stero crap in the back cause i could hear it in my car ... as well that car if you look at specs is only putting down around 130-140 at most of torque my vw has around 120 . and no if you run the Royal Purple race fluids ive seen up to 8 whp off of that. i gained like 5 off just the fluid alone . but just to have a respectable number i would give me car 105 just to be fair ... it pulls like a mo fo though and i love it


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

Torque is wonderful, but at higher rpms, horsepower takes over. Which is why Hondas are faster once they get going and the revs are up versus off the line.
Even if he had 150lbs of stereo equipment, power-wise, he still has more. I'm sure that your car pulls halfway decent for what it is, but make no mistake about it....it is not a "fast" car by any means. I'm not sure what other cars you have driven, but once you've been in something that's "fast".....a typcially modded N/A 2.0L is not all that impressive.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (VW97Jetta)*

but the jetta is out of commision because i have no reverse right now ...
reason:
I was going through some turns having some fun and when i went to shift from 3rd to fourth my shift linkage broke off my tranny , car went into 2nd but luckily i clutched it before it went too high and my shift linkage is now laying on some back road. amazing thing is i can drive the car but dont have any reverse. im pulling the top end off just to make sure nothing is bent and maken sure the shift linkage is the only thing . but soon ill either have the Audi TT or the Diesel geek Ultra which i hear is amazing ...
vw97jetta what are you running? mod's wise and didnt you do a auto to manual swap? if so how did that turn out?


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

and to the people that said my mods dont help..
suspension and tires : ever heard of lighter rims ? helps acceleration, tires and springs help to grip and plant power and also wider contact patch due to the bigger tire size .

polished intake manifold and throttle body was definately felt and helped the top end and if you actually read what i posted you would of read that i have a light weight top end . and ill make it easy for ya so you dont have to go back and look ( light weight cam sprocket and an OEM rebuild with a clean up of the intake and exhaust ports . mostly cleaning up the casting from the factory) 
guess you have never heard of the new technology that royal purple and other race fluids have come out with. less restriction means more power . ive seen up to 8whp DYNO'D on a camaro. and on the jetta i felt a very nice gain. and if you dont believe me you would also be calling the guys of Horsepower TV liars because they did the exact same thing on their SS build up.
the Vr6 race clutch is not bigger but grabs 30-40 % harder. the lighten flywheel is also amazingly lighter.
and oh yes YOU DIDNT READ AGAIN! i dont have the factory tranny in my car! i have an older 2.0 that DIDNT come with the 4.25 gear . 

dude just read what i post and dont say that it can run jack ... my car runs very respectively for what it is and what it has in it. guess you should go back to school and learn how to freakin read before you respond and definately a thing if you ever took any kind of debate class .. do your research before you argue!








but you can tell me i dont know what im talking about , you can tell me i cant drive , and you can tell me what you like . but i know what my car is and i know what it can and cant do .


----------



## crashTDI (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_this thread started out dumb and it seems to be like its ending dumb....








Who care anyone can say anything on the internet. Ill sum things up for ya.
Stock 2.0l - max speed 115 -downhill 120
Dont argue if you arnt chipped your not going any faster than that.
The only way your going faster than that is if your car is on a flat bed going faster than 120








But i did have my stock 2.0 up to 220 one night.....
but i was sleeping









I heard this same crap about how fast my TDi went, now I never got to take my 2.0 out and try it, so I won't comment on that, but don't always beleive the stats......I agree some people lie becasue they want to seem look, but some times things do happen.......but ya latly things I'm ben hearing form people on the tex seem to be complete BS


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_and to the people that said my mods dont help..
suspension and tires : ever heard of lighter rims ? helps acceleration, tires and springs help to grip and plant power and also wider contact patch due to the bigger tire size .

guess you have never heard of the new technology that royal purple and other race fluids have come out with. less restriction means more power . ive seen up to 8whp DYNO'D on a camaro. and on the jetta i felt a very nice gain. and if you dont believe me you would also be calling the guys of Horsepower TV liars because they did the exact same thing on their SS build up.
the Vr6 race clutch is not bigger but grabs 30-40 % harder. the lighten flywheel is also amazingly lighter.
. 

Ok...this is dumb but im gonna continue the fight for whose most ignorant for trying to fight on the internet.
The only thing i dont care for is what you said about "horspower TV" ive read all about royal purple, but come on. They are working with a camaro not a jetta with a 2.0 what they show on tv doesnt always work the same in every car.


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

I think Impulse is a cool guy. I have respect for him. I understand that some people just hate, but I think that his car does move quicker than when he got it. Sure it may not be a race car. He did however say that he beat the prelude. Now if the guy is a sucky driver we don't know, but we do know that he said he beat him. I do agree with him about certain things. Some of those no torque all hp cars do take a while to wind up. So if he gets into his powerband is making the most of his power, vs our stock way of getting power to the wheels, we loose a lot more of our power. So his crank may still be making the same power but it's then becomes about how he puts the power to the wheels. I think it's great he did all that work and chose different mods for his car than typically expected. I really think you should get your headwork done the Impulse. But







to you. Yeah and another for the guy who said the thing about us needing to grow. IT's true sometimes people in these forums are trying to make you feel inferior. Anyway... G'day ev'ryone!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_
vw97jetta what are you running? mod's wise and didnt you do a auto to manual swap? if so how did that turn out?

OBDI headswap, ported & polished, titanium retainers, HD dual valve springs, HOR 270 cam, Raceware head studs, ported & polished throttle body, Eurosport intake/exhaust, Neuspeed P-Chip, adj. cam gear, Turn 2 Stage 2 mounts, Shine Real Street suspension, Eurosport rear strut brace, Yokohama AVS-ES100 tires, Zimmerman rotors/Ferodo brake pads, relocated battery to the trunk...
I have the tranny sitting on my porch....have two 02A's actually; one for parts, and one that will go in my car. I am slowly getting parts for the swap, but bought a motorcycle over the summer which pretty much killed my interest in my car. Besides, the bike is way faster anyway. The G60 tranny will be nothing spectacular - will have a lightened flywheel and bolt kit. I am pretty much done modding my car, as the only way to make these things fast is with forced induction, and I really don't want to dump in another couple grand into it. The only reason I'll do the tranny swap next year is because I don't feel like replacing the auto tranny again. I will buy something new in a few years after I pay off my Escape and some credit card debt....and then mod that. Currently up in the air between an MKV GTi 2.0T or a WRX STi. 
My car will top 135 mph, but takes forever to get there once you get past 120 or so.....which is why I never take it up that high.


----------



## crashTDI (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_
Ok...this is dumb but im gonna continue the fight for whose most ignorant for trying to fight on the internet.
The only thing i dont care for is what you said about "horspower TV" ive read all about royal purple, but come on. They are working with a camaro not a jetta with a 2.0 what they show on tv doesnt always work the same in every car. 


"doesnt always work the same in every car." 
I think that says it all, where you there? did you see him do/not do it?
no? so who are you to say he didn't? I'm not saying I beleive him buy why argue, I just sold my 2.0, but with my tdi it was the simple things that gave the most gain, like using diffrent oil (delvak) and using other additives.... everydoby needs to take what people say with a grain of salt... if you don't beleive him, than ask for him to prove it, don't argue.
hell I could say I broke the sound barrier,







and you can't prove i didn't by aguing........I'm tired of see all this BS I'm gonna agrue about everything crap....and I'm not blaming 'premiersound'........so don't flip on me, but I'm tired of hearing so many people argue about something so stupid, I'd like to read about fact, not skim through the bs.......so please
STOP lying about crap..







...for those of you that do....
and for everybody else, if you don't beleive them just let them be stupid, everybody knows what can and can't be done, and if some people beleive them than their just as stupid..............








edit- if your going to argue, at least show some kinda proof, or fact, hear say won't prove anything and it just wastes most peoples time, as for the pics of the speedo's I'd watch that, the state police currently have my video camera http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , and I'm now pending charges







, so if your using video proof, be smart..........


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (crashTDI)*

actually me and a friend of mine did that test with his z28 .... he pulled off the 8 whp ... he has all the usual bolt on mods. and we do things differently around here and stray off from what the "norm" is. 

his Z28 runs a 13.2 
mods: springs , 17x12's with 13 inch drag radials , hurst shifter , intake , exhaust ( actually no exhaust - piping and a turn down) . his car has the factory light weight package on it. that's it.


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

Looks like everyone has posted up and this thread is over.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (mk4_2.ho)*

I was wrong, i was not going 147, going that fast is tought to get the MPH and RPM, I know I am 100% about the RPM and that would put me at 142. DO you your research.
For MKIV 2.0's the gear ratio is:
Trans code FBV, DZQ, EBP, EGT, EKG, EMS. the ratio is 4.235
Trans code EMR, 3.944. And if you go to the link i attached you can do the math your self.. http://scirocco.dyndns.org/gears
If you are still up set. I'll go out there again, take a picture and send it to you.....on second thought. this is enough proof that you have no idea what you are talking about. SO sad...SO sad



_Modified by Kojak27 at 3:03 AM 11-9-2004_


----------



## crashTDI (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Kojak27)*

hahaha proof.....fact....= good


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

130 mph, but stopped because i have h-rated tires. i have neuspeed p-chip, drop in k&n, brospeed headers, tt cat-back w/ borla, lightened flywheel


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Kojak27)*

Well, in that case, I stand corrected. Please accept this as an apology. Totally forgot some were produced with the 3.94 in 99.5/2000.
PS: the 3.94 would also explain why the hell my buddy's 2K is turning a lot lower revs than my 4.24-equipped 04.


_Modified by mk4_2.ho at 1:27 PM 11-10-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (mk4_2.ho)*

i just watched one of the Gumball races and some guy in a Red Ferrari F-50 got pulled over and clocked at 187mph....


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (LouderLowerFaster)*

thank you if the appology is directed toward me ... it's all good man! just dont bash someone as much if they say something.. never know it might be true!


----------



## digitol1 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: what is the fastest you have had your 2.0? (Impulse333)*

Well she shakes a little at about Mach 3.9874, so I didn't want to push it further, I'm cautious you know.


----------



## crashTDI (Sep 27, 2004)

and was this in a dub?


----------



## Rigga (Oct 12, 2003)

I had mine up to 212Km I cant get it to go any faster....


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rigga)*

Wow you 2.0 guys have balls, ive only gotten up to 110mph in my vr6, i got scared after that


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (VacantSkies88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VacantSkies88* »_Wow you 2.0 guys have balls, ive only gotten up to 110mph in my vr6, i got scared after that

Hell I've only hit about 95mph in mine. But it's a Mk4 automatic...


----------

